# PubMed- Research highlights from the literature.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Research highlights from the literature.*

Clin Auton Res. 2008 Dec;18(6):293-5

Authors: Macefield VG

Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) comprises a range of symptoms that reflect disordered autonomic control of the intestine and colon. In addition to the abdominal discomfort and pain associated with abdominal distension, viscerosympathetic reflexes are increased in IBS. There is evidence that this visceral hypersensitivity is due largely to an increase in mechanosensitivity of afferents within the gut. Diverse treatment options are being explored, ranging from ingestion of specific probiotic bacteria to the development of drugs that target specific receptors.

PMID: 19066759 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

